# rattling noise, cold engine



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

My '91 Stanza makes a rattling noise in the front right part when the engine is cold and in idle but only when the transmission is in drive, not in park. After the engine warms up, it goes away. Could that be the timing chain or maybe the AC or serpentine belt?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

theofficer said:


> My '91 Stanza makes a rattling noise in the front right part when the engine is cold and in idle but only when the transmission is in drive, not in park. After the engine warms up, it goes away. Could that be the timing chain or maybe the AC or serpentine belt?


well if it only does it when it's in drive then that would be cause it's under load. It's possible that its the timing chain or a valve cause the oil isn't lubricating enough and the engine isn't warmed up.


----------

